# ok...just a idea



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

ok, i am always thinking of something i would like , and had a thought, as my malawi fish tank isnt that big, and the MAX i could get in my room would be a 48inch, would a 36x50x18 LxHxD be possible to make if you had timber on all four sides helping support. Also is there any Aquarium Builders?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

might be worth checking ebay.
but our local fish breder does customs...most do


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

as in 3foot long, 50inch high and 18 inch front to back?

yeah it would be buildable but you'd have to use 10mm glass, or i deally acrilic, very expensive and heavy.

It's not a great idea for a first tank build


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

any one know any tank builders?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

i know a few. Plus im one myself


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

get a 55. it's 48" and great for Mbuna.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

so how lmuch for something like this? 3foot long, 50inch high and 18 inch front to back.
Just glass, no wood cabinets or lids. Just the glass tank.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Mbunas like real estate. height is not important. 50 inches is huge. get a long, low tank. a 55 or 75 is good.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

maybe a 3ftx3ftx2ft then, how much for one of these with or without lid! HABU, as i said i dont have enough room for a big long tank, but hieght is no prob.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

how on earth will you reach to clean the substrate without climbing in lol


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

want need to often and they have 3ft or so nets with STRONG metal pole, at my local, so they will work.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

don't you measure your tanks in gallons? a 20 long would keep a breeding group.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

usually use litres, but an american gallon and imperial gallon are different if I remember rightly (one is slightly bigger than the other or something)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

All-Glass Aquarium - Quality Fish Tanks, Hoods, Lights, Stands and Accessories


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

a net wont clean the substrate !!!!! and cleaning it is all part of regular maintenance to keep good water quality


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Some nice looking tanks HABU mate


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

no, i would get some great filters, inc under gravle filter.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a syphon is your best friend...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

aqua clear 500 is the best in my opinion. you need massive filtration for crowded malawis


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

you still need to gravel clean with an under gravel to much muck in the gravel and the filtration wont work properly


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

a 3x3x2? i could knock one of them up for about 80quid, again i'd use 10mm glass purely because of the height

best thing you can do is phone around your local shop and get some prices


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

nar, i aint getting thing to soon anyway, so guessing from the orice you gave me, 3x3x2 would be £110-£130 odd.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

i dunno to be honest, i have a very small mark up on the tanks i build, i only sell them as a side thing or a favour to other breeders. Plus i get monstrous discount on glass


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

If you've got all that height then why not fit it two or three tanks and then you can have some fish that aren't just malawi's.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

becuase...
Malawis are my fav fish, and not many, hmm other fish in the local except 1 goby, and puffer, also electricity will bomb if i have couple of fish tanks, also i spend 100's on fish, and i am concentrating on reps, not buying fish from a shop again...hopefully!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

really man, you need to focus on one thing at a time, you're after a female PRB im assuming your gonna attempt breeding. So why not focus on that.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I am focusing on reps, and breeding royals, then PRb as Rainbow boas need to be older, anyway, it is just a idea (as it says in the title) for after all my reps are doing well.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> for after all my reps are doing well.


Correction SnakeLover, you REP. you dont have the others yet. Try to slow down a little. breeding isnt just a case of buying the stuff and Bang. looking at your sig by next year you say your going to be breeding PRBs and albino royals, and have space for 2 ackies as well as everything else you reckon you're getting 'soon'. youre bedroom must either be the size of most peoples houses or your getting ahead of yourself. Dont you see that all this talk of 'definatly getting' this and that makes you look very immature?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

if that is immature, well i didnt know that, actualy i have a viv being made 80x24x24 for ackies, correct me if im wrong but that could house 6-8+! i have a viv big enough to house 2-3+ PRB and may be getting 2 ackies and 1 PRB of a member on the forum, the royals will have a viv 40x24x24 then 60x24x24 and a 30x15x15 tub will house 3 royals, the bci in a 60x24x24 can move into a 80x24x24 if needed as adult, and last but not least the leos in a 24x24x12 house 2 leos easy. and my broom is pretty small, but i have been planing it for months, and it is going to fit perfect with space to upgrade the vivs also!

bloomy ell you must think ackies are komodo dragons or something, well they aint there the dwarfs


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Snakelover, I have to agree with ArtGecko101... All this "I'm getting this and that and this and 2 of them and one of them" does copme accross almost like a child in a sweet shop.

Realistically, if you still live with your parents, wouldn't you be better to wait for a while, slow down, and consentrate on one thing at a time?

I'm at uni and my OH lives with his mum and so we have geckos only at the moment. I am desperate to get a beardie or 2, and we want a tegu, but it'd be a nightmare fitting everything in, working out electric and then when we move out moving them all. 

Honestly I think you should just chill out, research all the animals you feel you would like one day, and then wait until the time is right. 

Good luck with your PRB breeding... we've just had our first 2 leo hatchlings, and it's so rewarding. If I were you, I'd concentrate on that for now and then worry about the rest later in life!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> if that is immature, well i didnt know that, actualy i have a viv being made 80x24x24 for ackies, correct me if im wrong but that could house 6-8+! i have a viv big enough to house 2-3+ PRB and may be getting 2 ackies and 1 PRB of a member on the forum, the royals will have a viv 40x24x24 then 60x24x24 and a 30x15x15 tub will house 3 royals, the bci in a 60x24x24 can move into a 80x24x24 if needed as adult, and last but not least the leos in a 24x24x12 house 2 leos easy. and my broom is pretty small, but i have been planing it for months, and it is going to fit perfect with space to upgrade the vivs also!
> 
> bloomy ell you must think ackies are komodo dragons or something, well they aint there the dwarfs


I know nothing about Ackies, i have no interest in monitors, but the 1dt care sheet i just pulled states that they can get up to 3ft long, how do you expect them to be happy in one thats not even that wide?
Also, you say your room is pretty small, well how is something 80Ft long going to fit then?

i'm not trying to have a go here just telling you that it looks very immature to say im getting this and that all the time. I noticed more threads otday saying your getting ts and scorps. you must have very tolerant parents is all i can say, and one hell of a paperround to afford them all.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

can we take bets on what he gets. 

i give 1000-1 on him getting everything, 2000-1 on him getting it all this year, and 1,000,000-1 for him to have any sucsess what-so-ever in breeding. 

This is a little harsh, but to be honest, all you have is a wishlist, that will cost thousends to fullfill. Either your a rich daddy's boy, or you work full time. (let me know if you found a better way...)

I think you should slow down, look after what you have, and move on slowly. 

You have expiriance with one snake. and you now feel that you are "qualified" to get another 50? (or however many it is)

I think you should get another PRB and an incubator, and try to breed them. 

Remember, you are 15(?) you have only lived 18, 20% of your life. there is pleanty of time yet...


But for the record, i class my room as small (13x9, or thereabouts) and i have managed to fit in 5x[4 foot vivs] a bunch of smaller vivs of varying sizes, a exoterra unit with 3terra's, tubs, bed, shelves,desk, and i still have alot of space, thinking of coffee table tank next, or a highsleeper(bunk) with a viv underneath...


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> or a highsleeper(bunk) with a viv underneath...


 
I thought about doing this! i had a cabin bed whe i was younger and it would be wicked with an iggy under it or something! Pity that the iggy i want costs a bomb (Cyclura cornata)


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> I thought about doing this! i had a cabin bed whe i was younger and it would be wicked with an iggy under it or something! Pity that the iggy i want costs a bomb (Cyclura cornata)


It would work well for me, since the iggy i want costs next to nothing. Iguana Iguana...

And i will see a rescue for him...:mf_dribble: its either that, or a differnt design, in the corner.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

darkdan, rember boas have live young  also art gecko, if it is 80ft, that would mean the hight and depth are 24ft! which they aint, try the measurements in inches, ft, it would be a zoo.
I have money for most, exept the royal pair, i am saving 6 months of work, to get these, the rest i can afford, not like that is ANY ones buisness on the forum, and i don realy need to explain myself too you, but i am... any more questions? ALSO Art gecdko said i am getting T's and scorps, art gecko if yiou have any evidence saying I AM GETTING A SCORP OR TURANTULAR, i will be...hmm all give me bad rep... if not, well you are lieing, or egsajorating sorry about spelling.


----------

